# Switching from field points to broadheads.



## Kalamazooxj (Nov 18, 2007)

It's almost that time for me to be switching to my broadheads after sighting in with field points. What's the general idea behind switching over? Do they tend to drop a little bit... or are they designed at the same weight as the field tip? 

I know this probably gets asked a lot, sorry!


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

I'll probably be called a jerk but IMO you should already be shooting broad heads.. There are alot of issues that broadheads can magnify......

But to answer you question..If you have good form, a tuned bow, and arrows with the correct spine for your setup... Your broadheads should shoot the exact same as your field points... no adjustment needed..

If your hunting from an elevated position you should practice that too...


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

If they are not hitting the same this picture might help..


----------



## huntallday (Nov 26, 2007)

I don't target practice with broad-heads because it will ruin my target (unless my target is a live deer). My arrows seem to fly the same when I change over for hunting. However, I don't shoot over 25 yards. If you shoot distances greater than that it may cause a problem. Just my opinion.


----------



## the roofer (Jan 14, 2009)

buy a broad head target!!!! and of course make sure the razors are aligned with the feathers


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

huntallday said:


> I don't target practice with broad-heads because it will ruin my target (unless my target is a live deer). My arrows seem to fly the same when I change over for hunting. However, I don't shoot over 25 yards. If you shoot distances greater than that it may cause a problem. Just my opinion.


 So they seem to fly the same but you dont really know until there's a live animal in front you...


----------



## fulldraw (Nov 20, 2002)

I have to disagree not all broadhead fly like field points even if your bow is absoutly tuned perfectly. I always have at least one arrow that is a flyer until I find the right combination of arrow and broadhead. 

What I like to do is have my arrows balance and perfectly as possible before I even take them to the range is weigh eash arrow and each broadhead match the most heaviest arrow to the lightest broadhead or heaviest broadhead to lightest arrow which ever you prefer. The rule of thumb that I try to abid by is that your arrows should not be no more than five grains from your lightest arrow to the heaviest arrow. I than take them to the range and shoot them into my broadhead target at twenty yards find the ones the it the target dead nuts and then work on the one that don't as mention prior mix and match the arrows until they fly the way I want them to. I never touch my bow such as nock, rest, sights, knowing that I am shooting good groups with field pts, talking 1-2 inch groups at 20 and 30 yards. When a heart is about 4 inches in dia. a 1-2 inch group will be just fine. 

I also tend to start shooting my broadheads about this time of year. I just shot my first couple of broadheads a couple of days ago and I plan on returning to the range in a couple of days to get the rest of my hunting arrows fine tuned. Yet some times I wait until just week until my first hunt to get my hunting arrows together some may disagree with this but this is what works for me and I don't miss many deer 30 yards or less. 

Hope This Helps,


----------



## SPH (Jan 20, 2004)

To answer your question, yes the broadheads come in several different weights and you should know how many grains your field points are so you can mach them up with your broadheads. General rule of thumb is if the broadheads are a little off just an inch one way or the other you can probably adjust your sites and your probably alright. Personally I will tinker with my bow for days/weeks/months(to much) to get my field tips and broadheads to fly the same but I also have a nice range set up at my house and its pretty convenient to shoot every day.

If your broadheads are way out of wac from your field points your spline on your arrow is probably wrong or your bow is way out of tune. Unless you know what your doing you should take it to a bow shop if its that bad and do not just adjust your sites to it as your bow will not perform the way it is suppose to.

Hope that helps a little!!!


----------



## huntallday (Nov 26, 2007)

sbooy42 said:


> So they seem to fly the same but you dont really know until there's a live animal in front you...


I guess I did not make myself very clear. My bow shoots the same with target points as it does with broad heads. Apparently I am very lucky. A question was asked and I tried to give an answer. My shots are under 25 yards so I am not just flinging arrows around. My target shooting starts in June and I work on becoming more accurate each year. It seems that when a question is asked everyone should have an opportunity to respond that is willing to. Then the person asking can make their own judgment. Trying to imply that another hunter is unethical from a three or four sentence response is what causes many people to just keep to themselves.


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

huntallday said:


> I don't target practice with broad-heads because it will ruin my target (unless my target is a live deer). My arrows seem to fly the same when I change over for hunting. However, I don't shoot over 25 yards. If you shoot distances greater than that it may cause a problem. Just my opinion.





huntallday said:


> I guess I did not make myself very clear. My bow shoots the same with target points as it does with broad heads. Apparently I am very lucky. A question was asked and I tried to give an answer. My shots are under 25 yards so I am not just flinging arrows around. My target shooting starts in June and I work on becoming more accurate each year. It seems that when a question is asked everyone should have an opportunity to respond that is willing to. Then the person asking can make their own judgment. Trying to imply that another hunter is unethical from a three or four sentence response is what causes many people to just keep to themselves.


Glad you cleared that up..Thankx.. But I wasnt implying ethics... What I was implying is that...._dont practice shooting with broadheads because they'll mess up your target.. save em for live animals..they fly the same as long as shots are under 25 yards._.....is bad advice IMO

IMO you should practice with broadheads...
IYO you dont need to practice with broadheads..
Simple as that. Just because someone doesn't agree with you doesn't mean you shouldn't respond and just keep to yourself


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

First things first. Whenever you attach a broadhead to your arrrow you should first spin test it to make sure there's no wobble. There are many ways to do that but I use a piece of 2x4 laid flat on your kitchen table and roll it along the board watching the blades and tip to see if it spins true. If they aren't then you may have to fix the insert in the arrow or use an arrow/insert squaring tool such the G5 ASD to get it true.

After you've done that it's on the the target. GVDoc posted a great thread on tuning for broadheads so here's the link:http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=197641&highlight=definitive Follow those guidelines or the chart posted by Sbooy and you'll be fine.

BTW- You do NOT have to align your blades with your fletching unless you want to. There is no flight difference if your arrows are in tune with your bow.


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

Whew... I was stumped asto how I was going to right-helix my Montec blades.


----------



## SPH (Jan 20, 2004)

Pair of channel locks works great!!!



StumpJumper said:


> Whew... I was stumped asto how I was going to right-helix my Montec blades.


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

if you have a torch, a little heat helps too..


----------



## UltimateOutdoorsman (Sep 13, 2001)

Why not but a set of Rage's or Spitfire's and be done with it?


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

UltimateOutdoorsman said:


> Why not but a set of Rage's or Spitfire's and be done with it?


 :lol:...
Cant speak for Rage,I'm a spitfire guy, but I still practice and tune with a Fixed blade... Reason being is to make sure the arrow is flying straight..the nock is following the point.. An arrow will loose alot of energy tyring to go through an animal sideways..


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

sbooy42 said:


> :lol:...
> Cant speak for Rage,I'm a spitfire guy, but I still practice and tune with a Fixed blade... Reason being is to make sure the arrow is flying straight..the nock is following the point.. An arrow will loose alot of energy tyring to go through an animal sideways..


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

if broad heads behaved the same as field points,,,, they wouldn;t ever be able to sell a broad head target, get one and test.


----------

